# Did I make a mistake? Purchased the 5.2?



## TorontoGuy (Mar 17, 2012)

I got the 5.2 but got the H3 Tube. I thought that the H2 made more sense but the guy store guy who knows his stuff, saw me and fit me on the H3 saying it was clearly the proper fit for me.

Just afraid that as I bike more, I will feel better on an H2 than the H3

Any thoughts?


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

i have a 5.2 h2, sometimes i find myself with a sore neck, but it might be because i tend to lock my arms. so i dont think it makes too much difference. might be more comfortable with the h3, unless you like a more crouched position.


----------



## slypx (Mar 26, 2011)

*H3 is good for me*

Got myself a Madone 5.2 2011 in H3 configuration last summer as no H2 in 58 cm were available in North America ... I rode 900 km in the last 2 months of the season and felt very comfortable on it. I'm a big guy (6' and 200 lbs) and find my position very good

My LBS guy who made the fitting was pretty sure about my position being right and that I might have find the H2 a little less comfortable ...

Anyway I think these are personnal choice according to your body, size and shape.

No regrets for me ... My wife's bike is also a 5.2 (WSD) H3 and due to a prior neck injury, we had to change the steem for a 25 degrees ...

See our bikes on page 22, post # 5 in the _"Post your carbon Trek bikes here"_ thread here - (Sorry, according to the forum rules, I don't have enough posts to add the link... )


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

I do not think it will matter too much. I think the difference between the 2 is a cm or so... Not a huge difference.. Ecspecially if you are running spacers under the stem.

I have an H3 6 series and the bike is not holding me back. Plenty fast and agile..

Ride the hell out of it.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

you should be fine on the H3. Like Munk said there's not a huge difference between the H2 and H3. Flip the stem or remove a spacer or two if you want to get lower. Most important thing will be YOUR comfort on the bike.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Flip the stem over lowering the handlebars. It'll feel like a H2 frame. Cost: -0-


----------



## TorontoGuy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!!
I live in Canada and got the bike Wednesday but have not yet driven it.

In Florida now, rented a Specialized touring which was great. Bike store owner loves the 5.2 H2 so he got me worried.


----------



## retrosticks (Nov 8, 2010)

I actually hada different problem I got the H2 and after r iding it found it not as aggressive as needed so I got a longer stem and 13 degree of angle and pushed it all the way and now it feels great. wish i got the H1 though


----------



## twen (Mar 25, 2012)

Quick question -- I have a 2008 Madone 5.2. I don't remember there being the H2 and H3 configurations back then -- I think it was all just one fit. Does anyone know if the 2008 5.2s would have been closer to what is now H2, or H3?


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

twen-before H1,2,3 there were pro or performance fit. H1=Pro, H2=Performance.


----------



## twen (Mar 25, 2012)

ah, thanks farmer tan. mine must be performance fit (H2). In response to the original question, I've found I've been able to get a good variation between a more relaxed and more aggressive stance by just flipping the stem.


----------

